# changing the brakes, any tips?



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey guys I am going to be changing my front brakes probably sometime this weekend. I just wanted to see if you guys had any tips or anything that would help me. On a scale from 1-10, how hard is changing the brakes and rotors if needed? Also would I need to get new calipers or can I use the ones I have again just as long as they're in good shape? I have a 240sx repair manual but I don't want to get in way over my head if the job is too tough. What tools would I need for example, what size sockets and such. I read the repair manual and searched on the web and I just wanted to ask you guys for any tips. Also, anyone have the specs on the rotors if I need to get them resurfaced?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

typically the idea is that the bigger rotor you have... the bigger caliper you want... this idea stems from the fact that if you're gonna have that much surface area on a rotor, you might as well have something bigger to stop it with... so if you're upgrading to bigger rotors yes you may want to consider bigger calipers, it only makes sense... that is unless of course there are some aftermarket brakepads for the 240sx that are available that will take full advantage of larger rotors... this also only applies if you're upgrading to a size rotor that is larger than the size of a 240sx OEM rotor...

rotor changing is easy... you take off the wheel, remove some bolts on the brake caliper so you can rotate it aside and pull the brake rotor off... you may wanna use a rubber mallot or something to hit it lightly to lossen it... rotors usually settle into their homes, you may not have to whack it at all...

caliper changing is a bit morw involved... there's an article on sentra.net's nissan performance magazine on a brake conversion that is applicable to your situation... basically what they did was take a complete brake system from an NX2000 and transferred it to a Sentra B14 i believe it was... please refer to it... that article will become an invaluable tool to you...


----------



## bigdaddyjerjer (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah you may need new rotors all together anyway. depending on how bad your pads and calipers are...speaking from experience i recently noticed a severe change in the way my 1990 sentra XE came to a stop..the fluid was a little low so i filled it back up but still it had almost no pressure...anyway when i went to check..the front right caliper had a leak the pad itself basically came off. and because of this..the rotor was half the thickness of the other one... soo you may want to go out and buy new rotors..and i got mine priced at around..45 bucks.. soo good luck!


----------

